# New York - New York



## 1982chris911 (Jan 3, 2012)

Post you best shots of the City that never sleeps...

(Please keep the posts reasonable with a maximum of 10 pictures per post) 

Here I start with some of mine:




New York Neon Lights  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Blue Hour at Midtown Manhattan - A Crystal Wonderland - Reprocessed with Photomatix von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Set Fire to the Rain von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## handsomerob (Jan 3, 2012)

Again, great shots & processing! 

Especially the 2nd image is very impressive, congrats!


----------



## RC (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome shots. Can't decide which one I like best. Looking forward getting back to NYC but this time with my DSLR.


----------



## JR (Jan 3, 2012)

Your second shot is a killer! NIce


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 4, 2012)

Manhattan Bridge in the Focus (In Dumbo) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## Paolo (Mar 13, 2012)

Vertigo by paolo fontana, on Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 12, 2012)

Manhattan Winter Sunset von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Brooklyn Bridge Blue Hour von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




A painting of pastel colors - New York from the Rock at Sunset von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Nov 22, 2012)

Underneath the Manahattan Bridge




Manhattan Bridge - The Shadow Knows by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## distant.star (Nov 23, 2012)

.
If anyone is getting pictures of the new Four Freedoms Park on Roosevelt Island, please post. I'd love to see pictures of the Louis Kahn designed monuments, landscape, etc.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 11, 2013)

Snow Covered Manhattan Sunset von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Sauron's Eye in Midtown Manhattan von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Hearst Tower NYC - B&amp;W von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Jan 21, 2013)

New York, American Flag by tom_scott88, on Flickr




New York, Grand Central Station by tom_scott88, on Flickr




New York City Cab by tom_scott88, on Flickr




New York, Brooklyn Bridge by tom_scott88, on Flickr




New York, Times Square, Yellow Cab by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Underground street artists, New York by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 13, 2013)

I made it up there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Jonathan Johansson (May 1, 2013)

Visited NYC for the first time now in April and had a great time, here's some of my best shots.


----------



## RGF (May 8, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Click (May 9, 2013)

Great pictures guys! 8)


----------



## Pi (May 9, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plamen-stefanov/8702803521/#




Times Square




http://www.flickr.com/photos/plamen-stefanov/8664886224/# 




A NYC cop


----------



## Brendon (May 9, 2013)

IMG_3118 by Raraigh Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3146 by Raraigh Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3475_6_4_HDR by Raraigh Photography, on Flickr




IMG_3578_79_80 by Raraigh Photography, on Flickr


----------

